
Atlassian Acquires Trello for $425M - coloneltcb
http://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2017/01/09/atlassian-acquires-popular-team-productivity-app-trello-for-425-million/#59ae861f4e55
======
dbg31415
This is a dupe.

* Atlassian acquires Trello for $425M | Hacker News || [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13356318](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13356318)

